# Talbot 2.5 turbo engine wanted



## Autogas2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a good friend who has a damaged engine in his L reg Marquis Majestic MH.
The engine is the 2.5 ltr turbo diesel and requires a crankshaft by all accounts but a replacement engine would be better suited.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks .

Chris Wise


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris, you could try ringing Mark Woods at C&M Auto Services in Lancaster. Mark knows Ducatos inside out and may know where to get one. Here is the web site http://candmauto.co.uk/index.html

Mark can be contacted on 01524 843721. Good luck with it, Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I used to use Find A Part, on the web or in yellow pages under Dismantlers, cost a couple of quid and they e-mail all the breakers in the scheme, you sit back and wait for the phone to ring

Loddy


----------



## Autogas2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

loddy said:


> I used to use Find A Part, on the web or in yellow pages under Dismantlers, cost a couple of quid and they e-mail all the breakers in the scheme, you sit back and wait for the phone to ring
> 
> Loddy


Thanks Loddy,

He has already done this and to date not been able to source a turbo engine which is why I posted on MHF.

Thanks for the help though.

Regards

Chris Wise


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*2.5 engine*

Hi Try McMullin Motors on 01752 401804 ask to speak to Mac the owner he has one in his yard last time i was there in Jan. Tell him Ted said to try. good Luck.


----------



## Autogas2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 engine*



weldted said:


> Hi Try McMullin Motors on 01752 401804 ask to speak to Mac the owner he has one in his yard last time i was there in Jan. Tell him Ted said to try. good Luck.


Thanks weldted, another good lead will pass it on.

Regards

Chris


----------

